

SWoRD - A Peer Review System for Grading Writing - mhb
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/05/sword-for-peer-grading.html

======
mhb
SWoRD description:

<http://www.lrdc.pitt.edu/schunn/sword/about.html>

